# Happy Birthday To The Republic P-47 Thunderbolt.



## Warbirds News (May 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday To The Republic P-47 Thunderbolt.- Seventy-three years ago today, the Republic P-47 Thunderbolt took flight for the first time, It was May 6, 1941.

Happy Birthday To The Republic P-47 Thunderbolt


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 9, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## YakFlyer (Jul 11, 2014)

Haven't seen one of these fly yet, what a machine. The British response to seeing these land in the Uk "you guys better go home with these trucks you'll never survive" still sends tingles down my spine. The American's knew these things had potential, but what workhorses they were. The B-24 being the equivalent bomber in my personal opinion. Just got on with the job, returned as many of it's crew as it could. 
Igor Sikorsky, what a designer.

yakflyer


----------



## evangilder (Jul 11, 2014)

Igor Sikorsky was better known for his helicopter designs although he did design some flying boats as well. Alexander Kartveli designed the P-47.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2014)

Agreed.


----------

